# Glassware



## Joeforbes (Nov 10, 2011)

I just wanted to make a recommendation for 
http://www.thesciencefair.com. 
I've made a few orders with them, and they have good quality Bomex glassware and the lowest prices I have found so far.


----------



## butcher (Nov 11, 2011)

Joe, thank you, they also seem to have some distilling glassware at fair price.


----------



## garrettguy1223 (Apr 21, 2012)

wow those are definitely some good prices, just went into my bookmarks haha


----------

